# anyone bush hooking



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Anyone doing any bushhooking over in Seminole river or lower delta


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

A video by the Tallahassee Democrat newspaper shows all gates open and water up to the top of the hand rails where people fish below the dam. But upper area close right close to the dam people are fishing in the video. Would not surprise me if people were setting bush hooks below the dam in the woods and park area where the current is not raging.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Steve Barrow caught a big ole cat right before the water got to high. One of the biggest I have ever seen. Maybe he will post a pic and weight when he sees this.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is Seminole river good


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Steve Barrow caught a big ole cat right before the water got to high. One of the biggest I have ever seen. Maybe he will post a pic and weight when he sees this.


I'll post a good pic up when I can get back too my camp. Phone pic don't do it justice. It did weigh 106 and some change.


----------



## pigman25 (Nov 6, 2011)

Where at cat crusher


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That is a slob!


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Prairie creek.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> Prairie creek.



Looking forward to the pic!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> I'll post a good pic up when I can get back too my camp. Phone pic don't do it justice. It did weigh 106 and some change.


Is that your new personal best?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Not to be a worry wart but I am running low on my monthly supply of data checking in here for pics of the 106 pound slob. Any updates or have I missed something??


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

When the water goes down I'll get it posted up.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

CatCrusher said:


> When the water goes down I'll get it posted up.



Y'all get flooded? I got some towels and a wet dry vac ready


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

It's about 2 ft under my house, but came over the deck. My deck is 7 ft off the ground. I took the boat down to it sunday but it was too swift around it so I stayed back. Had to launch in the middle of the dirt road and cut out through the woods to get to the main river. I know it was worse in 90, but I don't see how it could be any worse current wise.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

They are holding it wide open thru all the dams. From the forecast line looks like they are gonna close MF and Montgomery and let Claiborne drain starting Thursday. Figuring out the dams is rocket science


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I was up at Pintlala creek today. and it had dropped quite a bit. My place is below claiborne so I've got a ways to go still.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah just checked and my dock should reappear Thursday. A day or two ahead of schedule!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Still waiting on the pic


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Waiting here also.... He may be done with the forum, I may not blame him. Hopefully he's thick skinned and will at least PM me a pic??


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Waiting here also.... He may be done with the forum, I may not blame him. Hopefully he's thick skinned and will at least PM me a pic??


Why would he be done, what did I miss..?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Not being familiar with the rivers in Alabama how does Gant Lake stack up in all the flooding....it's recovery, etc. ?? What is normal water level and what gage is watched to keep tabs on the lake level?


----------



## firespan1 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Gantt Lake*

FishWalton, watch the guage at River Falls. Normal is around 3 feet below the dam.When it is up around 7 feet or so water is being pulled. Higher than that and gates are being opened.I went last week 01/20/16 and did well catching crappie suspended 12 feet deep in nearly 30 feet of water.Minnows worked best.Find the old river channel and follow along watching the depth finder for fish.The area around the bridge mid ways of the lake is good.Water color was stained of course, but not to extreme.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

firespan1 said:


> FishWalton, watch the guage at River Falls. Normal is around 3 feet below the dam.When it is up around 7 feet or so water is being pulled. Higher than that and gates are being opened.I went last week 01/20/16 and did well catching crappie suspended 12 feet deep in nearly 30 feet of water.Minnows worked best.Find the old river channel and follow along watching the depth finder for fish.The area around the bridge mid ways of the lake is good.Water color was stained of course, but not to extreme.


Thanks so much....that's a big help. I will give it a shot later this week or next.


----------

